# Whistle Stop in Huntsville, Alabama May 3rd and 4th!



## kathrynn (Apr 3, 2013)

http://www.whistlestopweekend.com/

We have Bands that will be here too....to include Restless Heart, Lee Brice, and Chris Janson & Aaron Parker.

Crossing fingers I get to help a team this year!  Don't want to jinx anything yet!

Kat


----------



## bigridgeback (Apr 3, 2013)

Sounds like a good time.


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 23, 2013)

Just found out last night....I am going to get to help a team with this year's comp!  I am excited!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I get to be a "gopher"....proud to be one...with Redstone Arsenal's MWR team...they compete in the Pro Division!

Kat


----------

